# Jig/minnow Jig/crawler combos



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

What are the jig preferences? 

I have used Northland whistler Jig with crawler combo and haven't used any other jigs. ( I always get my whistler jigs from Causeway sportshop @ mosquito. I just bought 45.00 worth of those jigs and I'm set to go this fall!)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I like Ohio Pro Lures jigs in the 1/16th and 1/8 sizes as they have big 2/0 hooks for shallow walleyes. But the hooks don't bend so you lose a lot when fishing the deep stumps at Mosquito. I also like those Cobra helicopter shaped jig heads that are tall & thin. Their brass hooks bend so you can get them back if caught on a stump.
I'll put on a Northland when nothing else is working and that little spinner sometimes does the trick. Their drawback is the hooks don't bend and they can get expensive losing 5-10 in a day.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I carry 2 in each size and color upto 3/8 oz. I like that "slow fall"


----------

